# Eagle FishElite 642c sonar/gps



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

This stinks, paid $545 for it two years ago, it began malfunctioning. Called the tech line, hours waiting each time. After four different things they had me do, now I've got to send it to them, and they will replace mine with a new one.......for $212. Sucks.............

Rich


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

I have a 640c that was 2 years old was having problems with it. Talked to the tech guys on the phone 3 or 4 times couldnt get it to work. I took it back to bass pro they exchanged it for nothing!


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm trying to figure out if 100 bucks a year is THAT bad of a deal. Are they at least giving you their latest version of the model you have?

Could be worse I guess, electronics are finicky, sometimes they last forever, sometimes they break right away...


----------

